# age of lighting jars



## bottle rebel (Oct 27, 2020)

i,m. looking for a chart that will show the age of lighting jars on line


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm not aware of any list for dating on the "Lightning" jars, you might try searching out old newspaper sales ads or similar type ads that are dated, I did find this article
which gives some decent info but no real timeline.....also, there is a section here on the forum that pertains to fruit jars only. Click on the image for a larger view.....


----------



## yacorie (Oct 28, 2020)

Are there certain ones you’re looking to age?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 28, 2020)

According to the Standard Reference, they were made from the 1880's to the 1910's by various glass houses.  Henry Putnam was the jobber - not the patentee nor the maker.  The earlier jars have "Trademark Lightning" only embossed on the front.  At some later point, "Registered U.S. Patent Office" was added.  Both styles were probably made around the same time.  Around 1910, machine made smooth lip jars started replacing the handmade ground lip variety.


----------



## bottle rebel (Oct 31, 2020)

thanks i had trouble getting info on line


----------

